# Adding a Pressure Mat Switch to a "Try Me" Button



## scarypapa (Jan 23, 2012)

So you have a prop that you think is really cool but it only works when someone yells into its face or walks in front of it for the tenth time. This is a complaint that I have read several times on prop discussion forums and websites. Well, if it has a "Try Me" button you can remedy this problem. And you don't need any knolwedge of elecronics or soldering either. Just splice two wires onto the wires leading to the "Try Me" button using a crimp splice fitting and attach them to a pressure mat switch. By the way..if there is no "Try Me' button you can use this same procedure and splice two wires onto the wires leading to the motion sensor switch or sound activating switch as well. And..adding these wires does not affect the function of the original prop trigger switches and since none of the original prop wiring is cut the splice connector can be removed later if you wish with no damage to the original wiring. Here is the link to my tutorial. If anything is not clear please let me know so I can correct it.
Step Pad Trigger pictures by scarypapa - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting this tutorial! I've been wondering if there was a way to make constructive use of that Try Me connection other than firing it off in the stores to the annoyance of all the employees


----------



## scarypapa (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah..it does work pretty well. It is a good compromise when, like me, you have no skill with the electronic gizmos that I see lots of haunters using to fire off their props. This is a quick, cheap alternative to PIRs and those other triggers that the electronically gifted use.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great idea thanks


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for a great tutorial. I've been wondering how to do this with a particular prop that only seems to work with the try me button. Now I can have it activate when someone walks by, not intermittently as it does now.


----------

